# De-winterizing Check List.



## BigBadBrain

Here is a check list for my planned de-winterizing effort that will be in the near future. If you see something that I missed, let me know and I'll go beck and edit the list.

1.	Deploy slideout.
2.	Wash. Wax.
3.	Clean awning, check for proper operation. Check for tears, insect or rodent damage.
4.	Empty all external storage areas and clean. (I use this as a chance to sort through all the stuff from last season to get rid of stuff I donâ€™t use and to remind myself what needs repair or replacement).
5.	Replace stored items.
6.	Charge battery (I keep mine on a tender all winter). Install battery (if stored separately over winter).
7.	Hook up to shore water. Make sure all plumbing lines are flushed: kitchen- both taps, bath vanity- both taps, tub- both taps, outside shower- both taps, toilet (kind of optional but I do it for completeness). Put small amount of water in fresh water tank and flush out water pump â€" repeat until pink is gone. Remember to run the hot water until the heater fills.
8.	Reset hot water heater bypass. Clean out hot water heater compartment and check for rodent or insect nests. Double check valves on water heater (donâ€™t forget pressure valve!).
9.	Open outside fridge access door, vacuum out dust and debris. Check for rodent nests, insect nests.
10.	Inspect tires for tire rot, cracks, and debris. Check spare tire for inflation and tire rot or cracks. Check spare tire nut tightness and clamps holding spare to bumper.
11.	Check tire pressure.
12.	Check lug nut torque.
13.	Grease axle bearings (some recommend yearly repacking).
14.	Check suspension elements (check for loose nuts or improper wear that might signal a problem).
15.	Do a complete inspection of bottom of trailer. Look for insect or rodent damage, undiscovered road injury, unusual wear or other anomalies. Check bumper.
16.	Check and grease steps if needed. Clean and repair rust on steps.
17.	Check out propane cover for proper attachment. (Iâ€™ve since replaced my rubber hold-downs with another solution but check rubber for cracks). Look at cover for proper seating and for cracks or tears. Inspect around hitch and propane bottles, including the battery compartment for rodent or insect nests or damage. Check for rust spots and treat.
18.	Hook up your trailer to your tow vehicle, on a short and open segment of roadway or parking lot, check brake function.
19.	Pull forward enough to inspect all surfaces of the trailer tires.
20.	Check inside and outside lights, signal/brake/running lights.
21.	Check roof for cracks, tears, wear or rough spots. Clean and repair any roof issues. Check for insect or rodent nests or damage to exterior and interior of all roof vents, AC unit, and shower bubble.
22.	Open all cupboards and drawers. Remove all storage. Sort, repair, replace.
23.	Set off bug bomb in trailer, leave for the requisite time and return to servicing (not everyone is likely to have to do this). 
24.	Vacuum interior including all storage areas.
25.	Change bedding including mattress flip.
26.	Dust blinds and all horizontal surfaces.
27.	Clean kitchen surfaces.
28.	Clean toilet, tub, all sinks.
29.	Clean windows, check for operation. Check for screen damage.
30.	Wipe out fridge and replace baking soda. Check for mildew or mold. Check for seal and proper catch operation.
31.	Check all drawers, doors and storage areas for proper closure and latch operation.
32.	Replace stored items for interior.
33.	Check propane connections for damage. Turn on propane, light stove first to start purging the lines, furnace next, then fridge. Donâ€™t forget the outside cook station). Make sure you have water in the hot water heater before lighting!
34.	Restock dry goods in trailer. 
35.	Check all batteries in detectors (smoke, carbon monoxide, propane, etc.) Check HVAC Batteries in remote.
36.	Check all flashlights for proper operation and proper storage (they are where they need to be).
37.	Check fire extinguisher(s).
38.	Check status panel for proper operation.
39.	Clean tanks (requires a trip to a dump station for most of us).
40.	Replace tank chemicals, recheck status panel.
41.	Clean AC filter.
42. Check AC mounting bolts. There are 4 screws holding the plastic grille on. You have to slide the air filters out to see 2 of them. Drop the grille, and the 4 bolts are right there. Snug them down with a 1/2" wrench, probably a good idea to tighten each one just a little at a time, alternating till all are snug.
43.	Make beds, stow sleeping bags.
44.	Clean and repack BBQ and tools. Clean camp furniture.
45.	Clean dishes and store.
46.	Review packing list for interior and exterior supplies.
47. Lubricate stabilizer assembly / gears.

NOTE: Each of the listed steps has a "Part A." to it => Stop, have a (beer, iced tea, Mike's, other -- select one or more) and admire your work. Continue at leisure.


----------



## huntr70

So far the only thing I would do differently is switch #7 and #8.

I would flush out the antifreeze before switching over the water heater.

Steve

{{THANKS STEVE - DONE}}


----------



## Ghosty

I guess its all geographical ..

In Texas we start with

1. Ice down Beer ...

after that everything else just seems to fall into place ....

(Of course winterization for us is closing the windows)


----------



## wolfwood

Ghosty said:


> I guess its all geographical ..
> 
> In Texas we start with
> 
> 1. Ice down Beer ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]104839[/snapback]​


followed by
2. Drink beer

ending with
3. Repeat Steps 1 & 2

{{ See NOTE on Part A for each step}}


----------



## tdvffjohn

I might sell........................all these lists are work!







Getting tired and I have not camped yet.

But Ghosty's list........I can do that one









John


----------



## wolfwood

BigBadBrain said:


> Here is a check list for my planned de-winterizing effort that will be in the near future. If you see something that I missed, let me know and I'll go beck and edit the list.
> 
> [snapback]104832[/snapback]​


In all seriousness - this is EXACTLY what I was looking for a month ago. GREAT resource for a newbie.

Maybe there can be a new category of Forum for "CheckLists"
The PDI is out there already, but, eventually, all of those who haven't done it before will be looking for "Winterizing" checklist, too.


----------



## Katrina

Add HVAC remote to the change batteries step.
Add A/C filter cleaning to one of the inside cleaning steps

{{ Done }}


----------



## HootBob

Great List Brian








Also must sure your stocked up on (lights bulbs, fuses,hose clamps,duck tape,etc)
You just never know

Don


----------



## BigBadBrain

Don,

I have seen a lot of stocking (dry goods) check lists around the web. I decided not to include it here to avoid making the list too long.

I suppose there whould also be a check list for the TV.

BBB


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BigBadBrain said:


> Don,
> 
> I have seen a lot of stocking (dry goods) check lists around the web. I decided not to include it here to avoid making the list too long.
> 
> I suppose there whould also be a check list for the TV.
> 
> BBB
> [snapback]105121[/snapback]​


This is why we like to camp somewhere close to a town on the first trip. Easy to determine what we need while we're IN the Outback vs. sitting in my house.


----------



## BoaterDan

According to Mnfr. instructions the freshwater system should be sanitized at least once a year. Spring de-winterizing seemed like a logical time to do it to me.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

I would add "Lubricate stabilizer assembly / gears." I use Tri-flow for that.

Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain

Added 42 - check AC mounting bolts. Thanks RVCarolina...

Also added 47. Lubricate stabilizer assembly / gears. Thanks Randy...


----------



## Katrina

Check all screws/connections in electrical panel to ensure they are tight.
I do this annually.


----------

